# soft tissue calcification



## mamacase1 (Oct 6, 2011)

Can someone tell me what ICD9 code you would use for soft tissue calcification of the pelvis.  Dr did not give me anyother infor. He did do 4 trigger point injections and this is related to and old MVA back in 1977.


----------



## ANDREAHSANCHEZ (Oct 6, 2011)

Look in 654 section of your icd 9.


----------



## vj_tiwari (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey,

I think, if it's in joint then 719.85 or if it' normal skin calcification then we can use 782.2. B'coz you mentioned its related to and old MVA back in 1977.

Hope this helps!!! 

VJ.


----------



## mamacase1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks you both so much.


----------

